# Fabric destash - wide tonals



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

*$3.50 a yard.* Good quality 100% cotton fabric. These are 53/54â wide. From a non-smoking, cat friendly home. Will cut what you need. I can fit up to 9 yards in a flat rate envelope for $4.95. If you want under 3 yards total, postage may be less. Prefer Paypal but will accept money orders also. Please PM for Paypal addy or other details. Thank you. 

53/54â Tonal vines and floral scrolls *$3.50 yard*
Floral scroll:
1. Rust 3 yds.
2. Charcoal 3 yds.
3. Lt. Blue 3 yds.
Tonal vines:
4. Yellow 3 yds.
5. Pink 3 yds.
6. Beige 6 yds.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

can you say what brand these are ? Or where you bought them ? Joanns, Walmart , quilt store etc .. I am interested in the blue ( all of it ) and # 1 ...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I purchased them at a "mom and pop" variety store in Coleman, TX. (now closed) I recognise them as Marshalls Dry Goods fabrics which are sold in quilt shops. Good quality fabric but without a printed selvedge. Both of what you want are still available, so if you want them, PM me to arrange for payment. Thanks!

BTW, I have more colours of these available over at the Quiltiing Board http://www.quiltingboard.com/items-sale-trade-f20/fabric-destash-%243-50-wide-tonals-more-t220095.html You have to be a member to buy there, but if anyone wanted those colours, just PM me here with the number and colour and I'll accomodate you.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

gonna pass this time, thank you !


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd like 1, 2, 3 and 4, 3 yards each. Please pm me your address. Thanks.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks like everything except the pink -- #5 has sold. Thank you!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

#5 is now gone as well. Thanks to all of you who purchased.


----------

